# Netzteil wird laut beim Zocken?!



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

Hallo, mir ist eben aufgefallen das mein Rechner beim Mafia 2 zocken recht laut wird.
Nachdem ich alle lüfter mal testhalber ausgemacht habe, war es immernoch laut.
Diagnose NETZTEIL

Habe ne gtx 470 und Q9550 von Intel 8gb ram usw... wattmesser an Steckdose zeigt beim zocken 320 Watt... also wo liegt das Problem q.q?

habe das 
*Corsair CMPSU-550VX*


http://www.mix-computer.de/pix/icons/spacer.gif


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2010)

ich war noch nie ein Freund von Corsair gibt schon erheblich bessere Netzteile aber wo sauft das NT seine Luft an aus dem Gehäuse oder von ausen, sitzt es oben oder unten. Das beste ist natürlich wenn es unten sitzt gedreht ist und die frisch Luft von unten durch Löcher im Gehäuse saugt. Die schlechteste Art ist wenn das NT oben sitzt noch vom CPU Kühler angeblasen wird und das Gehäuse allgemein schlecht belüftet ist. Denn dann muss natürlicht der NT Lüfter höher drehen um die Bautele im NT besser zu kühlen.


----------



## Super Grobi (13. September 2010)

Netzteil wird warm --> Lüfter im Netzteil arbeitet mehr.

Ist doch logisch.

SG


----------



## PMvP (13. September 2010)

- Neues Netzteil kaufen 

- Netzteil gelegentlich mal säubern. Da sammelt sich doch so einiges an Staub und wenn man den entfernt hat, dann ist es meist auch wieder ruhiger. Ich selbst schaffe das immer gut mit dem Staubsauger.
Wie sieht es mit Druckluft aus? Mal so als Frage an die Experten. 20 Minuten stehen lassen, um keinen Schlag zu kriegen und erst nach einer gewissen Ruhezeit wieder anklemmen? Nicht das man evt. durch irgendwelches Kondensat das Netztteil oder mehr killt. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich das mal gemacht ohne mir etwas zutun... inwieweit ich dabei grob fahrlässig gehandelt habe weis ich nicht...


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Ist doch klar das es lauter wird 
Dadurch das dein PC beim zocken mehr Strom verbraucht wird das netzteil wärmer und muss entsprechend auch stärker gekühlt werden. Das resultiert in einem (meist) lauten Lüfter 
Mach das Teil einfach mal sauber (wenn du dir das zutraust), sollte schon etwas bringen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2010)

Naja hängt auch stark vom NT selber ab ob es laut wird, das Dark Power 450Watt hörst du so gut wie garnet unter voll Last, der Lüfter dreht dann gerade mal mit 800rpm. Was dann einer Lautstärke von 0.3 Sone entspricht.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Aber Corsair verbaut meist  - Lüfter


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

Hier ein Bild damit ihr euch das vorstellen könnt


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Das Netzteil bekommt einfach nicht ausreichend Luft in dem Kabelsalat und außerdem wird ein Großteil noch von deinem CPU-Kühler verdeckt.


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Das Netzteil bekommt einfach nicht ausreichend Luft in dem Kabelsalat und außerdem wird ein Großteil noch von deinem CPU-Kühler verdeckt.



Seh ich  auch so. Ziemlich wenig Platz in dem Gehäuse und dann die Hardware. Ist doch klar das dein  NT ins Schwitzen kommt.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

Edit: aktuelleres bild-.-


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

Welches Bild?


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Raeven schrieb:


> Welches Bild?



Würd ich auch ma sagen^^


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

das bild<-<


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Also außer sauber machen wirst du da nicht viel machen können. 
Du solltest mal über den Kauf eines neuen Gehäuses nachdenken, bei dem das Netzteil unten sitzt und man die Kabel ordentlich! verlegen kann


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

Bei der Hardware würd ich zu einem andern Tower raten. NT unten und Kabelsalat versteckt nach hinten verlegt. Dann sollte das NT auch wieder leiser werden. 

"Zwei doofe den gleichen Gedanken !"


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Raeven schrieb:


> B
> 
> "Zwei doofe den gleichen Gedanken !"





Es ist aber so, sein Gehäuse ist bestimmt 7-8 Jahre alt


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

un das das NT zu sehr belastet wird daran kanns net liegen? mit meiner 4870 davor hattich das Problem nich


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Das Netzteil reicht vollkommen!


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

Bei der Anordung der Komponenten im Gehäuse ist der Luftstrom schon aufgeheizt wenn das NT in ansaugt.Die Leistung des NT sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht das Problem sein. Einfacher Test. Gehäuseseite offen lassen und mal Zocken etc. . Dabei kannst du einfach feststellen ob das NT genauso warm/ laut wird wie mit geschlossenem Gehäuse.

Meine Empfehlung: HAF 922 - Cooler Master


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Meine Empfehlung: Antec treehundred
Billig, sehr gute Qualität da von Antec, Platz für viele Lüfter und das Netzteil wird unten montiert (natürlich so das der Lüfter nach oben schaut )

http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSe...detail&link=solrSearch/listing.productDetails


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

Beim gamen ist temp im gehäuse nich mehr als 40 ° ist bisl komisch das gerade das Netzteil so warm wird  Solltich eher nen Bigtower nehmen?  Gehäuse is Elite 330



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Nein, einen Big-Tower brauchst du nicht.
Bei mir beträgt die Temperatur im Case bei gamen 22°C 
Mal ganz ehrlich, dein Case ist ziemlich billig und auch nicht gerade für Gaming-Systeme gemacht.
Mit einem neuen Midi-Tower Gehäuse wärst du am besten dran, Gaming-Systeme brauchen durchzug


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

22° hört sich nach low profile oder wasserkühlung an...

btw 27° Raumtemperatur hier y.y


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

Ne, habn PhenomII  955 und eine XFX 9800GTX+, die heizen schon ganz ordentlich. Aber weil viele große Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut sind, geht die warme Luft schnell raus und somit entsteht ein leichter Durchzug im Case. Bei mir sinds genau 22°C Raumtemperatur.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

hm Das Antec sieht noch kleiner als meins aus was soll das bringen wenns Netzeil unten is? Dasses schöne warme luft von Graka ansaugt?


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. September 2010)

So viel warme Luft wird es nicht ansaugen. Jedenfalls bekommt es da mehr Luft als da oben in deinem Case. 
Aus dem Grund bevorzuge ich auch Grakas mit Referenzkühlung die die erwärmte Luft gleich aus dem Gehäuse pusten.
Natürlich solltest du beim Antec vorne (und evtl. auch in der Seite) noch ordentliche Lüfter reinsetzen.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

hab doch sauviele lüfter im gehäuse (10) warum is das nich gut belüftet?^^


----------



## PMvP (13. September 2010)

Entschuldigt die Wortwahl, aber:

Wow, also meine Zeiten, da ich mich intensiv mit dem Eigenbau und der PCGH beschäftigt habe, liegen ca. 4-5 Jahre zurück, aber was ist da im PC verbaut? Sind das die Kühlelemente eines Atomreaktors da auf dem Prozessor? Ich hoffe der PC leuchtet nachts nicht irgendwie grün... Ist das heutzutage normal oder ist das jetzt eine teure Sonderkühlung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. September 2010)

Das ist ein sogenannter Turm Kühler und im High End Bereich Standart. Ja in den letzten 5 Jahren hat sich so einiges getan. Damals galt ein P4 der 95Watt TDP hatte schon als Hitzkopf heute haben High End CPU's 145 Watt und übertaktet noch erheblich mehr.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. September 2010)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> hab doch sauviele lüfter im gehäuse (10) warum is das nich gut belüftet?^^


 
Das Problem ist ganz einfach, der Airflow, sprich Luftstrom in deinem Gehäuse ist mal total für den Ar...

Das Netzteil muss sich die stark erwärmte Luft vom CPU Kühler ziehen, die ganzen Lüfter verteilen die erwärmte Luft der Grafikkarte noch zusätzlich im Gehäuse ...

Mein Tipp ist genau wie der der anderen, kauf dir ein ordentliches Gehäuse! Das Antec 300 ist schon sehr gut, oder auch das Lancool K58 oder K62, da bekommste auch einen ordentlichen Airflow ...

Viele Lüfter sind nicht alles, mit wenigen aber dafür sinnvoll plazierten Lüfter kann man wesentlich mehr erreichen

edit: Im Anhang findest du mal ein Bild von meinem Rechner, Gehäuse ist ein Lancool K62




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

hab kein modulares Netzteil ein kneul liegt so oder so dann da rum
man beachte auch wo mein ATX Stecker aufm Mainboard ist-.-... von hinten oder von unten ran is da nich


----------



## Erzbaron (13. September 2010)

Mein Netzteil ist auch nicht modular ... ich hab die Kabel nur vernünftig verlegen können


----------



## marvelmaster (13. September 2010)

wo is dann das besagte kneul mit der 20 überigen kabeln bei dir?


----------



## Erzbaron (13. September 2010)

Hinter dem Mainboardtray und zum Teil in den 3,5" Schächten, ein bissle was sieht man auch auf dem Bild ...


----------



## marvelmaster (14. September 2010)

Sooo hab jez mir viel Zeit genommen und im GEhäuse aufgeräumt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei is mir ne Idee gekommen...

Was ist wenn ich den Luftstrom oben andersrum mache?

D.h. Von hinten einsaugen CPU Lüfter auf andere Seite packen und dann alles nach vorne rausblasen lassen.



Dann würd das NT die Frisch eingesaugte luft direkt nutzen können ^^

oder???


----------



## Erzbaron (15. September 2010)

In Physik hast du nicht aufgepasst oder?

Wenn du von hinten Frischluft reinblasen lassen würdest könnte die erwärmte Luft nicht entweichen und staut sich auf, denn warme Luft steigt nunmal nach oben ...

Ansonsten sieht das doch nun schonmal deutlich besser aus


----------



## Chron-O-John (15. September 2010)

Hui,

schön aufgeräumt, hast dir wirklich Mühe gegeben - so sollte es aussehen!

Ich würde vielleicht den Lüfter rechts unten noch ganz nach vorne geben, dass er besser von außen luft ansaugen kann und nicht vielleicht die Luft um die Festplatten "rotiert".
Um den Luftstrom weiter zu verbessern solltest du noch vorne das "Gitter" wo viel zu wenig platz ist, das gut Luft durch kann  noch entfernen. Das blech sieht relativ dünn aus, könnte also noch mit einem Saitenschneider funktionieren. Aber immer schön auf metallsplitter aufpassen (eventuell mit Klebeband abkleben vorher)


----------



## Raeven (15. September 2010)

Das sieht richtig gut aus. Bravo. Wie mein Vorredner sagte den Frontlüfter ans Gehäuse ( entkoppelt). Vll kannst du noch eine zusätzlichen Lüfter in den Towerdeckel integrieren ( mit etwas Bastelarbeit verbunden) oder die Lüfterdrehzahl erhöhen - Hecklüfter ( warme Luft aus dem Tower). Ein besonders leises Modell gibts von Be quiet.


----------



## fpsJunkie (15. September 2010)

Die Luft sollte im Vorderen Teil des Gehäuses angesogen und im hinteren Teil rausgepustet werden, so das also ein Luftstrom entsteht und die erwärmte Luft wieder entweichen kann.


----------

